# Loose front sight on 9mm PX4



## MR2turbo927 (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a PX4 last year and since have put aprox 1500-2000 rounds through it on my last outing I noticed the front sight was loose. It was still usable but very frustrating. I have read of other people having this problem but it seems they've all sent it back to Beretta and some have even had it happen again. Does anyone know of a permanent fix? I was thinking of installing night sight but I don't want to spend the money if my sight is just going to wiggle out again. Thanks for reading. Any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

MR2, it depends. I own two, had trijicons put on both my sub and the compact and they are very, very tight. On my sub the gunsmith came out sweating getting them in, and I had the compact front sight drifted a little and I heard the ping of the tool he was using to drift it over from way out in front of the store. Hopefully it's your sight's metal as opposed to the slide cut out. If I were you I would take it to a competent honest gunsmith and have him take a look at before I sent it to Beretta.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Any reasonably competent gunsmith can tighten a dovetail slot.
If you know what you're doing, you can do it yourself.

It's such an easy job, a 'smith could probably do it while you wait, and it shouldn't cost much.


----------

